# Owensboro, KY B&T (M) Long Hair Damaged foot from car Accident turned into AC



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Owensboro, KY | Bear-URGENT! SURGERY NEEDED!
this is just heartbreaking, horrid owners wouldn't give this gorgeous boy surgery to fix his foot, 1 1/2 yrs. old. 
  
 
    
*Bear-URGENT! SURGERY NEEDED!
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Owensboro, KY *

Extra Large • Adult • Male 

    
Bear needs help. He was hit by a car and then given away because the owner could not afford surgery to remove the toes and possibly more. The foot has a sore/raw spot on it from where it drags on the ground. We have also attached a video which we hope you can see. This dog is available only to a rescue group at this time because of the extent of the injury. He has AKC papers and is just 1 and 1/2 years old. If you are interested in this pet please contact us as soon as possible. We take in approximately 5500 animals a year. Unfortunately we are a high kill shelter due to the amount of animals being brought to the shelter. If you are not local we can recommend transport services. Please


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my he's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow he is handsome! big bump for him!


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Petfinder says adopted. Hoping you have a happy life with a fixed paw!


----------

